# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Regional Haute-Senne (de Saint-Vincent)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier Notre-Dame et Reine Fabiola Haute-Senne (de Saint-Vincent)
Boulevard Roosevelt 17
Soignies

Bezoek de website van Centre Hospitalier Regional Haute-Senne


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier Regional Haute-Senne.*

----------

